# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  indennità di disoccupazione e licenziamento per mancato trasferimento ad altra sede

## URBE74

In seguito al mancato trasferimento di un dipendente da ununità operativa in chiusura ad unaltra, lazienda ha proceduto al suo licenziamento. Linps di residenza sostiene che lindennità di disoccupazione non gli può essere erogata perché il mancato trasferimento è un comportamento imputabile al lavoratore e pertanto la disoccupazione non è involontaria, ma volontaria.
Non credo che esista nulla a conforto di questa tesi. Il licenziamento è e resta taleattendo opinioni al riguardo

----------


## iam

> In seguito al mancato trasferimento di un dipendente da ununità operativa in chiusura ad unaltra, lazienda ha proceduto al suo licenziamento. Linps di residenza sostiene che lindennità di disoccupazione non gli può essere erogata perché il mancato trasferimento è un comportamento imputabile al lavoratore e pertanto la disoccupazione non è involontaria, ma volontaria.
> Non credo che esista nulla a conforto di questa tesi. Il licenziamento è e resta taleattendo opinioni al riguardo

  Ha ragione l'Inps, è così!
Salvo che la sede cui era stato trasferito era distante (mi pare oltre 50 Km dal comune di residenza del lavoratore), ma se è questo il caso poi magari ti fornisco dettagli maggiori.  :Wink:  
A conforto (o sconforto  :Big Grin: ) di questa tesi esiste un decreto ministeriale e diverse circolari Inps

----------


## URBE74

Ho trovato: 
la circolare inps 108/2006 ritiene che non può essere considerata volontaria, e quindi non indennizzata, la disoccupazione determinata da una risoluzione consensuale del rapporo di lavoro. Non si considera tuttavia consensuale una risoluzione del rapporto causata dal trasferimento del alvoratore ad una diversa sede dell'azienda, quando questa si trovi ad una notevole distanza... 
ma questo non fa che avvalorare la mia tesi...nella circolare infatti si cita l'eccezione che le parti si accordino per risolvere in via bilaterale il rapporto...se il rapporto si risolve per un provedimento espulsivo del datore di lavoro è licenziamento per giustificato motivo soggettivo...ed in quanto tale l'inps deve riconoscere la prestazione a sostegno del reddito.

----------


## URBE74

OGGETTO:
 Indennità ordinaria di disoccupazione con requisiti normali e con requisiti ridotti. Cessazione del rapporto di lavoro conseguente a risoluzione consensuale    
SOMMARIO:
 Pagamento dellindennità ordinaria in caso di risoluzione consensuale     
Sono pervenute, da parte di diverse strutture territoriali, richieste di istruzioni e di chiarimenti riguardo allapplicazione di quanto disposto con circolare n. 163 del 20 ottobre 2003, lettera e),  in merito alle dimissioni conseguenti a notevoli variazioni delle condizioni di lavoro a seguito di cessione ad altre persone (fisiche o giuridiche) dellazienda, nel caso, sporadicamente ricorrente, in cui la cessazione dellattività lavorativa consegua a risoluzione consensuale del rapporto di lavoro. In particolare sono stati richiesti chiarimenti in merito al caso in cui il lavoratore venga trasferito ad una diversa sede dellazienda, quando questultima si trovi ad una notevole distanza dalla residenza e/o dallultima sede presso la quale il dipendente prestava la propria attività.   
Anche in questultimo caso possono ricorrere i presupposti per riconoscere lindennità di disoccupazione ordinaria, poiché la volontà del lavoratore può essere stata indotta dalle notevoli variazioni delle condizioni di lavoro conseguenti al trasferimento del dipendente ad altra sede della stessa azienda. In particolare va posta in considerazione la circostanza che la sede di destinazione disti più di 50 km dalla residenza del lavoratore e\o trovarsi in un luogo mediamente raggiungibile in 80 minuti con i mezzi pubblici come disposto dal decreto legge 5 ottobre 2004, n. 249, convertito con modificazioni dalla legge 3 dicembre 2004, n. 91.           
Si ritiene inoltre che, anche quando la risoluzione consensuale sia da ricondurre a notevoli variazioni di lavoro conseguenti a cessione dellazienda, così come disposto alla citata lettera e), si possa riconoscere lindennità di disoccupazione in parola.

----------


## iam

> ma questo non fa che avvalorare la mia tesi...nella circolare infatti si cita l'eccezione che le parti si accordino per risolvere in via bilaterale il rapporto...se il rapporto si risolve per un provedimento espulsivo del datore di lavoro è licenziamento per giustificato motivo soggettivo...ed in quanto tale l'inps deve riconoscere la prestazione a sostegno del reddito.

  
Non so se si tratta di un "refuso", ma innanzitutto il licenziamento per giustificato motivo soggettivo, in quanto tale, non è assolutamente "coperto" dalla tutela per la disoccupazione involontaria. 
Quanto citi in questo post e nel seguente non fanno che confermare quanto ti ho detto prima. 
Tuttavia se sei convinto del contrario... ti auguro di riuscire a convincere la sede Inps che ti ha rifiutato la domanda circa la bontà della tua interpretazione   :Smile:  
Io francamente, basandomi sulle mie limitate conoscenze, ti sconsiglierei di promuovere ricorsi ufficiali  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## URBE74

Scusami ma come fa detta circolare a confermare la tua tesi, se la stessa sostiene apertamente che anche in caso di risoluzione bilaterale del rapporto la mobilità territoriale (oltre 50 km ...) consente all'inps di riconoscere la disoccupazione come involontaria, e quindi ad indennizzarla? 
A maggior ragione sarà involontaria la disoccupazione che nasce da un provvedimento espulsivo del datore di lavoro, a fronte del mancato trasferimento del lavoratore.

----------


## iam

> Scusami ma come fa detta circolare a confermare la tua tesi, se la stessa sostiene apertamente che anche in caso di risoluzione bilaterale del rapporto la mobilità territoriale (oltre 50 km ...) consente all'inps di riconoscere la disoccupazione come involontaria, e quindi ad indennizzarla? 
> A maggior ragione sarà involontaria la disoccupazione che nasce da un provvedimento espulsivo del datore di lavoro, a fronte del mancato trasferimento del lavoratore.

   :EEK!:  .... 
.... mi sembrava di averti detto già dal mio primo intervento che nell'ipotesi che la mancata accettazione del trasferimento per distanze superiori ad un certo tetto (50 Km o, a questo punto aggiungo, un "periodo" di tempo per raggiungere il nuovo luogo di lavoro superiore a 80 minuti) l'Inps avrebbe riconosciuto l'indennità di disoccupazione!  
Quanto al provvedimento "espulsivo" (detto così sembra più una funzione fisiologica...  :Big Grin: ), ti chiarisco che per "involontarietà" si intende il licenziamento non causato dal lavoratore. 
Se il lavoratore ha un comportamento gravemente inadempiente, contravvenendo al suo doveri, verrà licenziato per giusta causa (benchè non sia "volontariamente" d'accordo...  :Big Grin: ) e l'Inps (aggiungo giustamente) non erogherà alcun trattamento perchè lo stato di disoccupazione è stato causato da un inadempimento del lavoratore. 
Pertanto il licenziamento per giusta causa e/o per giustificato motivo soggettivo non rientrano nei casi di "involontarietà".  :Wink:

----------


## URBE74

Il trattamento ordinario di disoccupazione spetta ai lavoratori che sono stati sospesi da aziende colpite da eventi temporanei (mancanza di lavoro, di commesse o di ordini, crisi di mercato) o sospensione dell'attività aziendale (non dipendente né dal datore di lavoro né dal lavoratore) o abbiano cessato il rapporto di lavoro per i seguenti motivi: 
- fine contratto a termine;  
- licenziamento per giusta causa (comportamento del lavoratore che fa venir meno la fiducia del datore di lavoro). Al riguardo, la giurisprudenza di legittimità ha specificato che la giusta causa si sostanzia in un inadempimento talmente grave che qualsiasi altra sanzione diversa dal licenziamento risulti insufficiente a tutelare l'interesse del datore di lavoro al quale non può pertanto essere imposto l'utilizzo del lavoratore in un'altra posizione. Secondo la più autorevole dottrina, inoltre, la giusta causa non è rappresentata esclusivamente da comportamenti costituenti notevoli inadempienze contrattuali, ma può essere determinata anche da comportamenti estranei alla sfera del contratto e diversi dallinadempimento, purché idonei a produrre effetti riflessi nellambiente di lavoro e a far venire meno la fiducia che impronta di sé il rapporto;  
- licenziamento per giustificato motivo soggettivo (è costituito dal "notevole inadempimento degli obblighi contrattuali" da parte del lavoratore. Ipotesi però non così gravi da non consentire la prosecuzione del lavoro per il periodo del preavviso. Si configura come un inadempimento meno grave di quello che determina il licenziamento per giusta causa);  
- licenziamento per giustificato motivo oggettivo (riguarda i casi di licenziamento determinato da "ragioni inerenti all'attività produttiva, all'organizzazione del lavoro e al regolare funzionamento di essa", non riguarda pertanto il comportamento del lavoratore; in particolare riduzione di personale, cessata attività, trasformazione dell'attività aziendale). 
Le dimissioni volontarie non danno diritto alla riscossione di alcun tipo di indennità di disoccupazione o l'iscrizione nelle liste di mobilità, ma solo l'inserimento nell'elenco anagrafico per poter accedere ai servizi erogati dai Centri per l'Impiego. 
Sono considerate eccezioni:
- le dimissioni per giusta causa (si intendono per giusta causa quei fatti di particolare gravità che impediscono la continuazione del rapporto di lavoro. Ad esempio il mancato pagamento delle retribuzioni, il rifiuto del datore di lavoro di corrispondere un compenso adeguato alle prestazioni lavorative svolte in suo favore oppure la modifica dell'orario di lavoro sempre per volontà unilaterale del datore);
- le dimissioni per maternità (dimissioni presentate dalla lavoratrice madre o dal lavoratore padre durante il periodo in cui sussiste il divieto di licenziamento che va dall'inizio del periodo di gestazione fino al compimento di un anno di età del bambino).

----------


## iam

... potrei ribattere di nuovo...  ma non vorrei poi costringerti a digitare la divina commedia terzina per terzina.....  :Big Grin:  
io ribadisco quanto scritto, ma ovviamente non essendo una conversazione privata tra di noi, attendi senz'altro pareri più edificanti  :Wink:

----------


## URBE74

Attraverso il seguente link http://cedoc.sirio.regione.lazio.it/...isoccupOrd.pdf
a pagina 7 della guida è specificato sic et simpliciter che la domanda di disoccupazione deve essere presentata "*entro 98 giorni in caso di licenziamento in tronco per giusta causa"...*
...da ciò si evince con chiarezza che quando la norma parla di disoccupazione involontaria si riferisce a tutte le cause che comportino la perdita del posto di lavor, salvo il caso di dimissioni non supportate da giusta causa.  
Tanto era dovuto per opportuna conoscenza.

----------


## iam

> Tanto era dovuto per opportuna conoscenza.

  E' vero, hai ragione (ma non perchè lo dice l'opuscoletto dell'inps...  :Big Grin:  che ritengo non rientri ancora tra le fonti normative accettabili  :Smile: )! 
La mia "deformazione professionale" (essendo abituato a trattare l'argomento nel settore edile), mi ha portato a ragionare in tal senso.
In effetti la disoccupazione ordinaria non agricola, "copre" anche il licenziamento dovuto a ragioni imputabili al lavoratore (cosa assolutamente esclusa, nel trattamento speciale per l'edilizia).

----------


## URBE74

Scusami ma prima di sostenere rigidamente, ed aggiungo io in maniera non propriemente educata (funzione fisiologica, terzine della divina commedia, etc) tesi che vengono sconfessate nei presupposti normativi sarebbe bene documentarsi a fondo. 
Quanto all'opuscolo inps, ti ricordo che è lo stesso istituto di previdenza che norma sull'erogazione dell'indennità e non altri..._ergo_ mi sembra la sua posizione "abbastanza" autorevole"!

----------


## iam

> Scusami ma prima di sostenere rigidamente, ed aggiungo io in maniera non propriemente educata (funzione fisiologica, terzine della divina commedia, etc) tesi che vengono sconfessate nei presupposti normativi sarebbe bene documentarsi a fondo. 
> Quanto all'opuscolo inps, ti ricordo che è lo stesso istituto di previdenza che norma sull'erogazione dell'indennità e non altri..._ergo_ mi sembra la sua posizione "abbastanza" autorevole"!

  Carissimo Urbe,
nel mentre ti consiglio di rileggere la discussione dall'inizio e di verificare la confusione che hai generato post dopo post, vorrei chiarirti che in questo forum ci si scambia "opinioni al volo".
Pretendere che qualcuno prima di risponderti, vada anche a ripassarsi od a studiarsi la materia per fornirti un eccellente servizio di consulenza puntuale, preciso, gratuito ed a domicilio credo non rientri nei presupposti di queste pagine. 
Sono comunque dispiaciuto di non esserti stato utile, spero di avere l'occasione di "rifarmi" presto (sempre che tu me la voglia concedere) :Smile: . 
Mi ero ripromesso qualche post fa di non ritornare sull'argomento e di lasciare spazio ad utenti più preparati, ma per onestà intellettuale, quando mi sono reso conto del "lapsus" cui ero incorso (e che ti ho motivato... fra l'altro) mi ha spinto a reintervenire proprio per "rimoderare" (non troverai molti utenti che farebbero la stessa cosa).
Quanto all'educazione, mi perdonerai se non accetterò lezioni e consigli su questa materia! 
P.S.   x Danilo.... ecco perchè ho bisogno di quella lista....  senza ricordarmene ho risposto ad almeno cinque-sei discussioni di questo utente (senza un minimo di riconoscenza..  :Big Grin: ), poi ne sbagli una (su un argomento fra l'altro dove l'utente Urbe ancora si deve mettere d'accordo con se stesso...) e s'incaz... ehm... s'arrabbia pure

----------


## URBE74

"Quanto all'educazione, mi perdonerai se non accetterò lezioni e consigli su questa materia!" 
...non è mio costume assumere questi toni e mi spiace averti ferito, tuttavia sarebbe il caso a mio parere che imparassi ad avere più rispetto per il prossimo (funzione fisiologica, terzine dantesche, ...) 
"P.S. x Danilo.... ecco perchè ho bisogno di quella lista.... senza ricordarmene ho risposto ad almeno cinque-sei discussioni di questo utente (senza un minimo di riconoscenza.. ), poi ne sbagli una (su un argomento fra l'altro dove l'utente Urbe ancora si deve mettere d'accordo con se stesso...) e s'incaz... ehm... s'arrabbia pure"  
...m'incaz ehm... mi arrabbio sulla saccenza con la quale esprimi opinioni che fino a prova contraria rimangono tali e che non assurgono a dottrina evangelica!...poiché ci tieni ti ringrazio per eventuali delucidazioni e pareri professionali espressi in modo urbano! 
Saluti.

----------


## iam

> mi arrabbio sulla saccenza con la quale esprimi opinioni che fino a prova contraria rimangono tali e che *non assurgono a dottrina evangelica*

  
come no?  :Confused:  
... Padre perdona loro... perchè non sanno quello che fanno... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
(ora ti devo lasciare... devo finire la moltiplicazione dei pani e dei pesci) 
Ciao  :Wink:

----------

